# Assembler Betriebssystem



## Iron-Rose (23. Mai 2005)

Ich habe mir jetzt hier das Tutorial durchgelesen wie man ein kleines Betriebssystem programmiert.
Nun möchte ich dieses System erweitern.
Weil ich ja noch Anfänger bin möchte ich nicht sofort mit einer GUI anfangen sondern ein DOS ähnliches System erstellen mit dem man durch eingabe von Befehlen bestimmte Sachen tut.
z.B. formatieren, Informationen über den PC auslesen u.s.w.
Deswegen suche ich Tutorials für Aseembler die dieses Thema behandeln.


----------



## Toter (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo Iron-Rose
Guck dir mal das *Low-Level Magazin* an, dort sind sehr viele Deutsche Tutorials !


----------

